# Dawkins Deathwish



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

He tweeted this yesterday.



Richard Dawkins @RichardDawkins 
All the world's Muslims have fewer Nobel Prizes than Trinity College, Cambridge. They did great things in the Middle Ages, though.
about 23 hours ago

He's messing with the wrong crowd and for someone who makes a habit of denigrating all religion, he has picked one who will not squabble about killing him.  Maybe he's just trying to win a Darwin Award, but wouldn't it be ironic if he as an atheist were removed from the gene pool by his very vocal polemics in favor of Darwinism.  If that happens does it prove or disprove Darwinism?


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> He tweeted this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And yes, he's definitely playing with fire messing with Muslims.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

To make matters worse, when he was accused of Racism he replied:



Richard Dawkins @RichardDawkins 
Muslims aren't a race. What they have in common is a religion. Rather than Trinity, would you prefer the comparison with Jews? Google it.
about 23 hours ago

Technically he was correct, if anything it was ethnocentrism...maybe, but that misses the point.  He poured fuel in the fire by then suggesting Muslims be compared to the Jews.  Jews comprise about 0.2 % of the worlds population but account for roughly 20% of Nobel Prize winners so the comparison is even more lopsided.  Next question is how long before he has a fatwa placed on him.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh well, never mind.  A death fatwa has already been issued.

http://thatkhaleeji.wordpress.com/2013/04/02/saudi-cleric-issues-a-fatwa-against-richard-dawkins/


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Oh well, never mind.  A death fatwa has already been issued.
> 
> http://thatkhaleeji.wordpress.com/2013/04/02/saudi-cleric-issues-a-fatwa-against-richard-dawkins/


----------



## bullethead (Aug 9, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Oh well, never mind.  A death fatwa has already been issued.
> 
> http://thatkhaleeji.wordpress.com/2013/04/02/saudi-cleric-issues-a-fatwa-against-richard-dawkins/



If God wants you dead there is not much you can do about it.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 9, 2013)

bullethead said:


> If God wants you dead there is not much you can do about it.



it's his plan


----------

